# Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?



## grubenreiner (25. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrund damit ein Schlauchboot (2,3m), aufgepumpt und selbstverständlich gut verzurrt, auf dem Dachträger zu transportieren?
Funktioniert bis 100 km/h?

Danke,
Axel


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Franz_16 kriegt sein (nicht aufgepumptes) Schlauchi plus Angelzeug in nen Hyundai X20 hinten rein und pumpt vor vor Ort mit E-Pumpe in ein paar Minuten auf, seines ist glaub ich sogar noch etwas größer .. 
Warum da Stress mit Dachtransport bei so nem lütten Teil?


----------



## Tobi92 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Viele laden den Hänger voll, schmeißen das aufgepumpte Schlauchi rauf (Boden nach oben) und zurren fest. Ladungsschutz und Schlauchitransport in Einem. 
Funktioniert bestens, warum also nicht auch aufm Dach


----------



## Weißtanne (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Welche Dachlast ist denn bei deiner Karre zugelassen.Es gibt Fahrzeuge die haben mal gerade 50 Kg und weniger.


----------



## grubenreiner (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Dachlast hab ich 75kg. ist n Lieferwagen.
Das Boot wiegt aber auch nur 25 kg.

Das aufblasen/Luft ablassen, sauber machen, einrollen etc. dauert immer am längsten udn ist was mich am Schlauchi am meisten nervt. Daher würd ichs gern aufs Dach schnallen.


----------



## angler1996 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

das wird aber schón was Schrankwand ähnliches#h


----------



## blablabla (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Ich hab das schon oft gemacht mit meinem 2,3m Schlauchboot. Hab mir dazu für meinen Kombi 2 einfache Querträger  gekauft. Mein Schlauchboot wiegt vll 20kg und ich kanns auch alleine aufs Dach heben. Geht superschnell und man hat das nasse Ding nicht im Auto (wär bei meiner Dreckskarre aber auch egal). Dann einfach ein Spanngurt rum. Das einzige worauf man achten sollte, das genügend Luft im Boot ist sonst wird der Spanngurt locker und es wackelt... Über 100 fahr ich damit aber nicht. 
  Ich habe einfach keine Lust das jedes mal aufzublasen. Ausserdem glaube ich dass das Boot länger hält wenn es aufgeblasen gelagert wird.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Ich habe das auch schonmal gemacht mit einem 2,50m Schlauchboot und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass mich das Prozedere und die Fahrerei mit dem Boot auf dem Dach nervt. 

Seitdem packe ich das Schlauchboot in den Kofferraum, und pumpe es vor Ort mit einer Elektro-Pumpe auf. Geht bei mir schneller als die Dach-Akrobatik und ich kann vernünftig fahren. 

Aber um zur Ausgangsfrage zurückzukehren: Ja, grundsätzlich geht es und ich habe mich bis ca. 80 km/h halbwegs wohl gefühlt. 100 km/h wären wahrscheinlich auch gegangen.


----------



## grubenreiner (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Die Gretschenfrage ist es für mich halt schon: Dach oder Kofferraum.
Denn wenn ichs auf Dach packe ist bei 2,5m Schluß. In den Kofferraum würd ich auch n 3,3m (leer) problemlos reinbringen, nur hab ich dann jedesmal wieder den Zinober....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Ist wie bei Frauen, die toll aussehende, welche Dich trotzdem nicht stresst und einengt, gibts nicht..

In einen sauren Apfel musste immer beissen - so ists auch beim Schlauchi...
Aufgepumpt das kleinere oder eben das größere mit mehr Stress..


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*



> nur hab ich dann jedesmal wieder den Zinober....


Vom Aufwand her, ist das Schlauchi im Kofferraum + das Aufpumpen mit Elektropumpe eine sehr schnelle und stressfreie Variante. Das Verzurren und das Ding überhaupt erstmal aufs Dach zu bekommen sind mir persönlich wesentlich unangenehmer.  

Aber das muss halt jeder für sich und seinen Einsatzzweck entscheiden. 

Ich gehe mit dem Schlauchboot Feierabend-Spinnfischen. Da muss es schnell auf- und auch wieder abgebaut sein. 

Die Premium-Lösung hat natürlich ein Freund von mir - Sprinter mit Pritsche, Boot drauf, Netz drüber. Fertig.


----------



## Opto (22. November 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Mein 3,30m Schlauboot mit Aluboden und 75kg transportiere ich, mit Spanngurten befestigt, auf meinem Kombi. Das ist für meine Zwecke und Erfahrung das stressloseste. Zuvor war ich aus Platzgründen gezwungen es nach jedem Einsatz wieder abzulassen und im Keller zu verstauen - nervig. Habe mir dazu einen Dachreling- Ausleger mit Rollen gebaut um es problemlos und allein vom und auf das Dach zu bekommen. Slipräder sind auch am Heckspiegel.


----------



## flasha (26. März 2017)

Opto schrieb:


> Mein 3,30m Schlauboot mit Aluboden und 75kg transportiere ich, mit Spanngurten befestigt, auf meinem Kombi. Das ist für meine Zwecke und Erfahrung das stressloseste. Zuvor war ich aus Platzgründen gezwungen es nach jedem Einsatz wieder abzulassen und im Keller zu verstauen - nervig. Habe mir dazu einen Dachreling- Ausleger mit Rollen gebaut um es problemlos und allein vom und auf das Dach zu bekommen. Slipräder sind auch am Heckspiegel.





Hallo Opto,

Hast du mal Bilder von deiner Konstruktion?


----------



## vonda1909 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Die Gretschenfrage ist es für mich halt schon: Dach oder Kofferraum.
> Denn wenn ichs auf Dach packe ist bei 2,5m Schluß. In den Kofferraum würd ich auch n 3,3m (leer) problemlos reinbringen, nur hab ich dann jedesmal wieder den Zinober....



Warum meinst du das  bei 2.50 Schluss ist.wichtig  ist das du es nach vorn such abspannst.


----------



## cafabu (27. März 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Hatte mich bei meinem Schauchboot auch für die Dachlösung entschieden. 3m mit Holzboden habe ich im Carport mit Spanngurten unters Dach aufgehängt. Konnte es über Rollen auf meinen Dachgepäckträger ablassen. Gut festzurren auch vorne, damit waren auch 120 km auf der BAB zur Ostsee kein Problem. Nach dem Angeln wieder Einschlaufen unters Dach ziehen fertig.


----------



## flasha (27. März 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Hatte mich bei meinem Schauchboot auch für die Dachlösung entschieden. 3m mit Holzboden habe ich im Carport mit Spanngurten unters Dach aufgehängt. Konnte es über Rollen auf meinen Dachgepäckträger ablassen. Gut festzurren auch vorne, damit waren auch 120 km auf der BAB zur Ostsee kein Problem. Nach dem Angeln wieder Einschlaufen unters Dach ziehen fertig.





Wie lang darf denn eigentlich so nen Boot sein, wenn man es auf dem Dach transportieren will?


----------



## cafabu (27. März 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Die Größe einer Dachlast ist gesetzlich geregelt:
http://www.autobild.de/artikel/dachtransport-46008.html
Beachten muss man zusätzlich die in den Papieren max. vorgegebene Dachlast .


----------



## flasha (27. März 2017)

Danke cafabu. Habe mich noch nie wirklich damit auseinander gesetzt. Muss ich dann mal bei mir nachgucken.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Einfacher geht es aber mit einem Hänger wo das Boot drauf legst Angelsachen passen auch noch drunter .Und so kannst du es leicht auf und ab laden


----------



## vonda1909 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Hatte mich bei meinem Schauchboot auch für die Dachlösung entschieden. 3m mit Holzboden habe ich im Carport mit Spanngurten unters Dach aufgehängt. Konnte es über Rollen auf meinen Dachgepäckträger ablassen. Gut festzurren auch vorne, damit waren auch 120 km auf der BAB zur Ostsee kein Problem. Nach dem Angeln wieder Einschlaufen unters Dach ziehen fertig.



Hast du dein Carport dann auc mit zur Ostsee genommen?
oder wie hast du das dort aufs Dach bekommen?


----------



## cafabu (29. März 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*

Die Spanngurte liefen über 4 Rollen. Damit konnte ich das Boot ablassen oder hochziehen.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Schlauchboot auf Dachträger transportieren?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Die Spanngurte liefen über 4 Rollen. Damit konnte ich das Boot ablassen oder hochziehen.



Zuhause  ist mir das klar  doch im Urlaub   .Unser 3.50m
Faltschlauchboot mit  Holzboden  dann am Urlaubsort vom Autodach zukommen  wäre schon nicht einfach  doch es erneut oben drauf  zu  legen  ohne  den Wagen  zu  beschädigen noch schwerere.


----------

